# TiVoNet (Turbonet) drivers



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

Well it had to happen one day, the original 40GB hard drive has failed in my TiVo not bad for 9 years, 24/7/365, it's a shame that the latest Segate 7200.12 are not as reliable! Whoops sorry off topic!

I cannot seem to find the original turbonet drivers anywhere?

A long time ago, there were no scripts to install turbonet I downloaded the .o drivers from 9th tee, and it was all done by hand, insmod etc

but I'm struggling to find the drivers......

any pointers?

this is not a cachecard, it's a tubonet I think! My other tivo still has original tivonet, with ne2000 network card! (still working)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm sure that someone will know where they are on-line, but if not, I have an ISO or two here that may help you


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

You will find them at http://forum.technicalpeak.com
Simples


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

bigwold said:


> Simples


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

bigwold said:


> You will find them at http://forum.technicalpeak.com
> Simples


the links to the isos are busted! as Mr Waring has pointed out!


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

cwaring said:


> I'm sure that someone will know where they are on-line, but if not, I have an ISO or two here that may help you


if I cannot get at the drivers off a friends TiVo, I'll give you an ftp host of ours to upload these isos to!

e


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Have a look at the bottom of www.tivocentral.co.uk/downloads :up:


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

einstein said:


> the links to the isos are busted! as Mr Waring has pointed out!


Ermmm.. no. Didn't know that. Not what I meant 



mikerr said:


> Have a look at the bottom of www.tivocentral.co.uk/downloads :up:


Yep. That's the one.


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

cwaring said:


> Ermmm.. no. Didn't know that. Not what I meant


I knew what you meant.
Simples


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

mikerr said:


> Have a look at the bottom of www.tivocentral.co.uk/downloads :up:


I've had a look at the driver modules on that cdrom, there are turbonet.o and turbonet2.o, these drivers don't ring a bell with me, because it wasn't called turbonet when I purchased it.

I'm sure the driver was a number.o e.g. 725728.o or something like that.

Will these drivers work?

again as I said, when I first did the config, you had to do it manually "by hand" there was no cdrom or scripted install.....

e


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Was it a 'Terbonet'? If so then I have one and, as far as I know, those drivers will work fine. The card is simply a copy of the original; possibly reverse-engineered, but a copy nevertheless.


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

cwaring said:


> Was it a 'Terbonet'? If so then I have one and, as far as I know, those drivers will work fine. The card is simply a copy of the original; possibly reverse-engineered, but a copy nevertheless.


well once upon a time it was purchased as TiVoNet, later the name changed to Turbonet, but it looks like, what is pictured on 9th Tee (where purchased), as Turbonet.

I'll have to compare the actual board with the picture.

e


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I still think the drivers will work. Or, to put it another way... I don't see why they _shouldn't_ work


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

If it is TivoNet does this bring back memories http://www.9thtee.com/tivonetusage.htm


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

ax88796.o = older turbonet driver (superceded by the ones below)

turbonet.o = turbonet driver
turbonet2.o = cachecard driver


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

mikerr said:


> ax88796.o = older turbonet driver (superceded by the ones below)
> 
> turbonet.o = turbonet driver
> turbonet2.o = cachecard driver


Thanks to all that replied, yes that's the driver ax88796.o, I never updated it, to be honest I didn't know that a newer one had been released.

Anyway, I thought I would just close/end the thread, the hard drive wasn't dead! and also add some helpful info to other folk. Something that was trouble-ing me, was that the TiVo would power-up, and then shortly after the disk would go clunk-clunk-clunk and the TiVo would switch off, I remembered my father's first TiVo did a similiar thing, and by using a PC power supply to power the disk, it worked, so I concluded it was the TiVo PSU was duff, replaced it with a new, and all was okay.

What puzzled me, was I removed the original Quantrum drive, and inserted into another non-production TiVo, and it wouldn't startup at all, inserted that disk from that TiVo into the "suspect one" and it worked! Same make and model of drive. I was about to insert a new disk into my special PC rig for testing disks to installed the NIC drivers, and I thought I would just connect the "original suspect failing disk" on the PC, the disk fired up okay, no clunking noise, so I ran the original Quantum RMA disk test on the disk, it passed the Quick tests with no issue, so I ran the full test, after a few hours this passed with flying colours.

So I removed the PSU from the TiVo replaced with a new unit, and hey presto old TiVo and old 10+ year old hard disk sparked into life, working a treat again!

10+ years on a Quantum Fireball, fantastic drives! I just wish newer Segates 7200.10, .11 and .12 would last 8 months!

The only thing I can think of is my super duper, anti-surge Mastercare gang 10-way socket, when I re-connected the supply, a surge affected the TiVo supply and killed my Alba STB!

Thanks guys to responding......next question, as I've had a warning shot fired over the bow, so to speak, I think I'll backup these originals disks,what iso and recent procedure should I use, TODAY, I've read so many out of date articles on the internet, and I've always had issues with byte-swapping in the past.

All I want it something plug n play, connect disks, insert cdrom, boot type something and backup........(GUI would be nice as well!)

What are you guys using this week to backup and restore tivo hds?

e


----------



## einstein (Jul 19, 2001)

RichardJH said:


> If it is TivoNet does this bring back memories http://www.9thtee.com/tivonetusage.htm


ah, yes it does take me back......

just looking at my tivo config now....

# set hostname
if [ -f /devbin/hostname ]; then
/devbin/hostname tivo
fi

# start the tivonet modules
if [ -f /tivonet/modules/ax88796.o ]; then
insmod -f /tivonet/modules/ax88796.o macaddr=FAFAFA timing=3 devicename=eth0 > /dev/null
ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.252.0 up
route.tivonet delete default 2> /dev/null
route.tivonet add default gw 192.168.1.254 netmask 0.0.0.0 dev eth0
fi

this tivo uses ax88796.o, my older tivo uses 8390-2.5x.o, which has an ne2000 card, plugged into the ISA board.

I need to get some cheaper turbonet cards from somewhere......


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

>I need to get some cheaper turbonet cards from somewhere......
There was a person from New Zealand offering cheap cards for £33 here a little while back. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=425805


----------

